# Cox High Speed Internet problems...help!!



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm running on Vista

I just got Cox High-Speed Internet a few days ago...and for some reason all I had to do was install the drivers and plug the comp to the modem and it worked. Everything was all fine till today where I tried the internet, and it worked, then I took a nap. I woke up and tried to connect to Xbox Live, and it wouldnt work. So I tried connecting the internet back to my comp, and it still wouldnt work so I clicked on "disable connection", and now it just disapeared completely. Now I guess this might have all been because I didnt install that Cox Installation CD yet, but while running the CD I click on the "I agree" box, and when it tries to go to the tutorial it just shuts down and says there is a problem, I cant get any farther then that. So basically I cant set up my password and email to open up the new network connection because the CD won't work...is it because of Vista or is there another way out of this problem?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info.

Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.

DOes the modem have a steady "data" or "connect" light? Did you try turning off the modem for 15 seconds, then turning it back on?


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Please supply the following info.
> 
> Make/model of the broadband modem.
> Make/model of the router (if any).
> ...


Here's what it says on the modem label

DPC2100R2
Cable Modem 
Rating: 12v = 1A
P/N: 4012460
HW Rev.:2.1
Date of Mfg: 02/07
Factory Id: 02

It's a wired modem and I have wired connections


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't need any installation software with standard DOCSIS compliant modems.

Turn off the modem and computer.

Connect the computer to the Ethernet port of the modem.

Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.

Boot the computer.

When it's fully booted, do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

I tried going to Run and putting IPCONFIG / ALL, but the command window just comes up and flashes for a quick second and then disappears. It just won't stay open so I can't collect the data.

I also restored my old connection, and I tried clicking diagnose and repair but it just won't work. It keeps saying something about how my IP address isn't configured properly.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You missed the third word in "Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt" (and after typing cmd you have to hit Enter or click on OK).


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

ok, here is what it says

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VALUED-11599CE5
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ri.cox.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ri.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-8C-95-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::49d:9ab2:2809:4867%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 10, 2007 5:56:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 11, 2007 5:56:04 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151001310
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.9.16.25
68.9.16.30
68.100.16.30
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ri.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-7F-1A-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ri.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.ri.cox.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e37e:80d:3f35:3f57:fe9b(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::80d:3f35:3f57:fe9b%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that looks like it's connected. Let's slap it with a quick repair, just to make sure everything's right.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 and Vista.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is it what it says when I try the TCP/IP stack repair

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mr Michael S> netsh winsock reset catalog
The requested operation requires elevation.

C:\Users\Mr Michael S> netsh int ip reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Global, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Interface, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Unicast Address, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to run the commands as administrator.

See *Creating an Administrator Session Shortcut* on this page http://www.petri.co.il/vista_command_prompt.htm, and run those commands from the created command prompt shortcut.


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

Alright, I did it right here is what it says:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32> netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32> netsh int ip reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, OK!
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
A reboot is required to complete this action.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

After rebooting, does this work?

Try these simple tests.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us the results.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the results.


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is what it says

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>
C:\Windows\system32>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 19ms, Maximum = 22ms, Average = 20ms

C:\Windows\system32>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [216.109.112.135] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=56
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=24ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 21ms, Maximum = 24ms, Average = 22ms


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you're connected to the Internet with that machine. Does the browser work?


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

No. I try browsing but nothing comes up. The icon on the lower right just says currently connected to Unidentified network with "Access: Limited Connectivity".


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Boot in safe mode with networking and see if the results are different.


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

I tried rebooting it on safe mode, but I got the same results so I just turned off the computer overnight. When I turned it back on this morning the internet seemed to work with my direct connection to the modem using a USB male to female wire. I guess that does the trick for that...

But my router connection still does not work. It still says unidentified network with limited connectivity. I followed the directions perfectly when I installed it...how do fix this problem?

My router is a Linksys Model # BEDSR1 version 4.2 wired router.


----------



## gijew (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't know if it is the same with Cox, but with Comcast, I have found a lot of times there is outside interference in their cables from the street to your house. Call Cox and say you think there is interference in your line (as it does say you are connected to the internet) and see if they can troubleshoot and fix the problem for you.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

On what problem(s) are we working? Until post #17 there was no mention of a router; everything was "wired connections." Now all of a sudden I see "But my router connection still does not work."

What router connection? Modem to router? Router to wired computer? Router to wireless computer?

Going back to your ipconfig /all I see that it is connected wirelessly to a router. Is that your router or somebody else's?

Again, could you please, for my benefit, summarize your network and what the problem(s) is(are)?


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to mention I bought a Linksys Router 2 days ago.

The intial problem was the modem to computer connection, which is working right now but has been working on and off for the past week.

I tried connecting my wired router that I bought 2 days ago to see if that may help my problem, but all it says is that it is connected to an unidentified network with limited connectivity.

I am currently connected to a wireless network off someone else's router I assume.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, I think I understand better now. Two things for sure: JohnWill's (and my) interpretation and followup of your ipconfig /all is not relevant to your problem and adding a router to the mix will make troubleshooting more difficult.

Please give us an ipconfig /all for

a. PC connected by USB only to the modem;
b. PC connected by ethernet only to the modem.

"but has been working on and off for the past week."

The ethernet? The USB? Both?


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

It has been working on and off with my USB wire connected to the modem directly, but not the ethernet cord for some reason. Now the direct USB connection is not working anymore. 

a. PC connected by USB only to the mode

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]

Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32> ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VALUED-11599CE5
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Scientific-Atlanta WebSTAR 2000 series Ca
ble Modem
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-47-92-64-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7d8f:6f54:3d3a:d82b%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 15, 2007 9:47:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 15, 2007 9:49:03 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301996359
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ri.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-8C-95-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-7F-1A-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{93FE3D7D-CE26-4673-867C-DCA1997A2
30E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.100.10%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

B. PC connected by ethernet only to the modem

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32> ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VALUED-11599CE5
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ri.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-8C-95-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-7F-1A-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{93FE3D7D-CE26-4673-867C-DCA1997A2
30E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I reseted the modem for both of the connections before I did IPCONFIG /ALL
I disconnected my router for now.

*Edit 12:00 7/16*

It just reconnected, here is how it looks driectly connected and working through the USB.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32> IPconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VALUED-11599CE5
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ri.cox.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ri.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Scientific-Atlanta WebSTAR 2000 series Ca
ble Modem
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-47-92-64-77
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7d8f:6f54:3d3a:d82b%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 68.14.13.110(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 15, 2007 11:20:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 16, 2007 11:20:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 68.14.12.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.65.31
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301996359
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.9.16.25
68.9.16.30
68.100.16.30
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ri.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-8C-95-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-A9-7F-1A-D5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::83c:b77c:3000:ab4b%7(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.171.75(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184554409
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ri.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200:5efe:68.14.13.110%14(Preferred)

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.9.16.25
68.9.16.30
68.100.16.30
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{93FE3D7D-CE26-4673-867C-DCA1997A2
30E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.171.75%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ri.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:440e:d6e::440e:d6e(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.9.16.25
68.9.16.30
68.100.16.30
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that you or we need to look at the User Guide for that modem. I haven't been able to find one; if you could provide a link to an online copy that would be great. Do you have a Manual on CD or paper?

In the ipconfigs the Ethernet is labeled "Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection" and the USB is labeled "Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2." All the Tunnel stuff can be pretty much ignored.

In post #22 you showed three ipconfigs. The first (no internet access) shows the USB connected to a router with LAN address 192.168.100.1 and the third (successful connection) shows connected to a modem (because public IP addresses). From this I assume that your modem is really an unusual modem/router combo that has a USB connection in addition to the normal ethernet connection(s).

Based just on these two ipconfigs the modem when connected by USB sometimes acts as a router and sometimes as a modem and you are not knowingly making any changes. See why I wanna reference a manual?!?

The second ipconfig shows the ethernet disconnected and the third shows it with an Autoconfiguration IP address (means can't find Dhcp server on the network). Taken together this would indicate a problem with the modem/router's ethernet port, the cable, or the computer's ethernet card. But the result in the third could also simply mean that the modem is acting as a modem and your (only allowed) one connection is through the USB.

We need to see a Manual, or hear from somebody who understands that Scientific-Atlanta WebSTAR 2000 series Cable Modem.


----------



## Bizzurn (Feb 15, 2007)

Well the Cox guy came and fixed it somehow, now my internet works perfectly like when I first got it and even using the ethernet cord.

But my router still isn't working. He says it is busted and I should return it, so I'm going to do that soon and try a new one. Let's drop this topic for now and I'll create a new one if I still have problems with my wired router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No! Please don't drop it just yet. Post an ipconfig /all for your current connection(s), especially ethernet. If nothing else it will serve as a reference point in case of future problems.

And then we may want to take another look at the router. It may well be broken, but keep in mind that "Cox guys" are well trained to handle problems with Cox equipment and service. They don't necessarily know anything about other routers.


----------

